# friendly cat



## dalebe (Aug 8, 2005)

every time i go down to the lakeside this little fella comes and sits down beside me, he is so cute and friendly, so i just thought i would take a snap of him.


----------



## ggchen (Aug 11, 2005)

he is really so cute, i like iti


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 11, 2005)

This is better then a snapshot !!


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## dalebe (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks guys, i already had my tele lens on, so i just turned around and took it, i've only classed it as a snapshot   cute little fella though, i could take him home with me.


----------



## jesusloving (Aug 14, 2005)

nice~


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

best Cat shot I have ever seen here in TPF!!


----------



## dalebe (Aug 14, 2005)

thanks jesusloving, and wow thanks raymond!!!


----------

